# Former lurker :]



## jessicamiley (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey all! My name's Jessica and I'm from Florida. I used to be under the username essjica for 4.5 years [can't believe it's been so long] and I would look at the FOTDs daily for inspiration and search the other forums for answers to questions. Makeup used to be just a hobby until I had a revelation that I should do it as a career because I love it so much. So right now I'm currently saving up to go to Joe Blasco by the end of this year and I figured I'd practice here and actually put my own input into the forums while I'm waiting. Any cc is always welcome!


----------



## SuSana (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome back Jessica


----------



## miss rochelle (Mar 18, 2010)

i used to be a lurker too! hence my sign up date and low post count, lol. welcome again to specktra


----------



## Purple (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Susanne (Mar 20, 2010)

Jessica!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi Jessica and welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 21, 2010)

to Specktra!!


----------



## Merinette (Mar 22, 2010)

That's awesome, good luck with school!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 24, 2010)

Jessica! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 have fun posting on specktra!


----------



## bumblebees24 (Mar 26, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra Jessica!!


----------



## Snarkling (Mar 27, 2010)

As a former lurker as well I say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & good luck with you future goals.


----------



## Hypathya (May 3, 2010)

Hi Jessica!! It's nice to have you here!! Can't wait to read your posts!


----------

